# Ideenmangel?!



## heino-th (12. November 2005)

Nabend,
also, ich arbeite zurzeit an einem Schulprojekt mit, in dem es um Handwerkliches Zeug geht,
nun möchte ich durch nen kleines Game machen!
Zuerst wollt ich yahtzee(Kniffel) machen, is auch schon fast fertig, hab aber dann das Thema erfahren, und nun find ich das dieses Spiel nich so super zum Thema passt, deshalb wollt ich so ne Art Jump'n'Run-Spiel machen, halt mit Gegenständen die zum Thema passen ^^

Nur bin ich nich grad so ne Kreative Person *g*
Also bräuchte ich nen Denkanstoss, sollte so in der Art von dem Mario Zeugs aussehen, also 2D wo man über Ebenen und fliegende Tretflächen laufen soll, und dann halt zu nem bestimmten Ziel muss.
Nur ich zerbrech mir schon seit ein paar Tagen den Kopf wie die Hauptperson bzw. die Nebenfiguren aussehen könnten?!

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps?

Wäre sehr Dankbar
Danke schonmal

mfg heino


----------



## thecamillo (15. November 2005)

Gehts vielleicht etwas genauer?

Was ist das Thema? - handwerkliches Zeug kann alles sein vom Legobauen bis zur Atombombe entwickeln!   

Passt da ein Jump'n Run überhaupt?

cu thecamillo


----------



## heino-th (15. November 2005)

Hallo,
also ja, eigentlich passt es meiner Meinung nach schon zum Thema, also das Thema von meiner Schule ist dieses Jahr Handwerk, genauer eine Hammerschmiede.

Und deshalb wollt ich ne Art Jump'n'Run-Game im Super Mario Style machen in dem man bestimmte aufgaben bewältigen soll 
Also, mir fällt aber irgendwie nichts sinvolles als Spielfiguren ein.

Vielen Dank

mfg heino


----------



## thecamillo (15. November 2005)

Brainstorming Hammerschmiede:

Feuer, Metall, Hitze, Schweis, riecht nach Kohle und verbranntem, dunkel, glühen!

---------------

Mhhhmmm, also mir kommen da die Heavy Metal Sinne in Gang!

Anstatt Super Mario im putzigen rot, blau- Dress mach doch Super HAARio mit langen, schwarzen Zottelhaaren und rote, chromfarbenden Dress! So als Beispiel!


----------



## SoL_Psycho (15. November 2005)

Nimm doch als Hauptfigur nen Klempner, vielleicht einen, der ursprünglich aus Italien kam... 
Vielleicht gibst du ihm auch nen Kugelbauch und nen Bruder... Moment... Gabs ja schon  ^^ 

Nein mal im Ernst:
Was hälst von nem kleinen Hephaistos?
War soweit ich weiß der Gott der Schmiedekunst ^^
Und ist bestimmt nice, wenn da son kleiner Typ mit bart und Tunika durchs Bild hoppelt und Hämmer einsammelt


----------



## Ellie (15. November 2005)

Moin,

lass den Hauptdarsteller doch wie euren Schulleiter aussehen und die Schüler versuchen ihn aufzuhalten. Es wird sicherlich einige Schüler geben, die ein markantes Aussehen haben.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## vop (15. November 2005)

Oder 

 lass eine Maus durch die Werkstatt laufen auf der Suche nach dem sichern Feld.

 Ständig fallen Werkzeuge Hammer. etc. von irgend welchen Tischen, die das Leben der Maus bedrohen und dann sind da noch fiese Kater .....


 vop


----------



## heino-th (18. November 2005)

Hehe, wow, danke für die vielen Ideen!
Werd mal gucken was ich davon umsezten kann 

Danke

mfg heino


----------

